# Guess what I'm getting!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, well I can't tell until I get pictures to post, but guess what I'm getting tomorrow!!!! I am SOO excited!:leap: I can't hold it in!!! Can't wait to show/tell everyone! I am psyched! :stars:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

A new goat?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok that not fair to TEASE us!!!! Please dont let me wait all day!!!!  I hope is a new goat though


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ooh that's so mean!!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I agree...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, no teasing! No fair!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

TELL US TELL US TELL US TELL US..hehe


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohhh, that's just wrong....do telll....please?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

oh now she's being all quiet--have i told ya'all how much i dislike secrets VEG <Very Evil Grin--->


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Bridget..it drives me insane not knowing something lol..if my hubby gets me something he knows not to tell me unless i'm getting it right then cause i will follow him around bugging me til i get it lol..


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe if we all give her our best smiles she will come back on and tell us  ok hurry tell me..can't hold this face for long..oh my cheeks are crampin...oh dear...ok i'm still cheesin it.."is she coming anyone?" hehe


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe she will tell us when she comes back in from the barn...... Cheesin it up in ND at work today-would rather be in the barn! Oh Milkmaid-where Are You!!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

:mecry:
Good idea, JaLynn...will this many smiles do?
And I threw in a crying one, so she'll feel bad for teasing...LOL!! 

I hate secrets too, and so want to see the new baby...because we all know that's what it is, right?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh gosh I never thought about crying..crying always gets people...:mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::scratch:wonder if that works?


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Didnt work yet gals-maybe begging? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell us Milkmaid! Pretty pretty pretty please with a new born purebred doe on top?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmmm, the crying doesn't seem to be working.
How about a temper tantrum?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Well this always works for my kids.....Pleeeeeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeee?(batting eyelashes)...pretty pleeeeeeaaaaaaassssseeeeee? Pretty please with coffee on top? (this in the morning from my very wise daughter when she was five)


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Used2bmimi said:


> Pretty please with coffee on top? (this in the morning from my very wise daughter when she was five)


That is so cute, Mimi...and very, very wise.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

This is exciting. Can't wait to see!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

What can we do to get her to tell us? Need ideas :hammer:Need ideas :hammer:Think Jalyn think:thinking:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

When all else fails ... offer cake in exchange for secrets :cake:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL...I'd spill for cake!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Well everyone, its something I'm trading for my last Boer goat, a big stinky buck! I am definitely getting the best end of the deal!!! It's coming from four hours away! From a dairy! So....it might be a goat, it might be a piece of equipment, it might be a?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok who lives in Ohio? You need to go tickle the secret out of her..I'm going to say a piece of equipment.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

UPDATE!!!! Turns out its coming today! Change of plans and the lady is getting the buck in a few hours!!! My surprise is coming even sooner :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You're killing us!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did I miss something :scratch: Did she spill it  :shrug:
Maybe its a buck that knows how to work machinery 

I say tie her down and put her in the barn with the stinky goat 
until she gives .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We should threaten to send her buck fairies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

A horse ? :shrug:

Ummmm, a horse , and a piece of machinary ? 

Ummmm, a rabbit , and a horse ? 

A date with the Turtle Man ? Live action ! 

:wallbang: Tell us for petes sake already !!!!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Seriously Milkmaid????????????????? Your STILL teasing us!!!!!!! Grrrrr  Sending the threat of buck fairies..............


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is really wrong on soooo many levels :wallbang:
I thought we were like family :tears:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Laura, you kill me! :slapfloor:
And the threat of a date with Turtle Man would definitely make me spill the beans.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok gals who is Turtle man? 

And why is MilkMaid still being silent!!??? TEMPER TANTRUM!:hammer:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Turtle man is a show on Animal Planet .
He is hilarious...basically he rescues wild animals from peoples basements , barns all kinds of places and sets them free.
His ways are pretty cool , not your conventional cage captures.
He uses his hands , lolol Freakin nutjob , but he does get the job done and doesnt hurt the animals , that I like and he and his crew are pretty darn entertaining too 

You gotta catch it one night...I think its on Saturdays

And MilkMaid , you in big trouble sista !!!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Don't worry guys! Its getting close! You should all know within the next 2 hours!! 

Laura- That guy is insane! When those animals get mad they are nasty! No way I would stick my hand in a hole with a mad raccoon!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Milkmaid in 2 hours I will on my way home with no computer access-Your gonna make me wait til I get in from the barn tonight??? This is TORTURE!!!

Ok I will look for the Turtleman-dont know how I have missed that with all the Animal Planet I watch!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

No fear guys, I have the ultimate weapon:

*Paige, if you don't tell us the secret I'll sing for you.*

Trust me folks, there's no torture more effective.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

LJH said:


> No fear guys, I have the ultimate weapon:
> 
> *Paige, if you don't tell us the secret I'll sing for you.*
> 
> Trust me folks, there's no torture more effective.


Better yet, *we'll all sing together.*

Imagine that Heavenly chorus.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Uh oh ,earlugs people , earplugs !!!

I think if we all cry at once that will do it.
OR , we just tickle her to pieces 
That would been enough for me to spill it , lolol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WHF , do you have her phone # ?
Or we can do Skype !!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! You are all way too funny!! LOL!! 

I can't wait to hear what your getting and teasing us with here Paige! LOL!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

This is exciting. I've subscribed to the thread so I can get updates.

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , it would b really great if she would only let us know what the heck the surprise is already !!!!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura did you forget to take your medicine again today..good grief..i ALWAYS gotta remind her to take them dang pills..
milkmaid..this is your mother speaking..i have highjacked Jalyn's puter and i demand you spill your guts missy...


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

'Course she PMed me, so I KNOW what it is! 

Bob


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Milking equipment?



Arkie said:


> 'Course she PMed me, so I KNOW what it is!
> 
> Bob


Jerk


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Arkie said:


> 'Course she PMed me, so I KNOW what it is!
> 
> Bob


I smell a LIE. Arkie you should be ashamed.

:slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Too funny!!! :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Paige, PLEASE tell us :help:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is it 2 hours yet?


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Arkie is a liar..arkie is a liar..arkie is a liar..i'm tellingggggg..
Girls we are going to have to use extreme measures here..who knows how to hog tie a secret keeper?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Laura did you forget to take your medicine again today..good grief..i ALWAYS gotta remind her to take them dang pills..
> milkmaid..this is your mother speaking..i have highjacked Jalyn's puter and i demand you spill your guts missy...


Now what the heck did I do ??
They said I didn't need the meds anymore FYI 
Now I'm allowed to leave on day passes , woo Hoo


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

OK. The moment you've all been waiting for......I can tell you all! Its here! Does anyone know what this is? Get ready for a picture overload folks!!! I am so happy right now. I got the beat end of the deal for sure! Got rid of a stinky buck and got this!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh.

She is gorgeous.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't care now , so there


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! I LOVE Saanens! CONGRATZ


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

awwwww She is sooo awww gosh i'm so happy for you..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG she is so beautiful and white 
She is gorgeous Paige !!!!!!!

Oh wow , I can't believe how adorable she is , that face is so kissable 

You should be smacked with a sock for holding out on us though. :wink:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I don't care now , so there


Aw, come on, we all know you think she's the most beautiful little Saanen. 

EDIT:

Whoops didn't see the update :laugh:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura, quit lyin you do too..ur such a pouty baby 

Update..just read tricky's post..oh my gosh..smacked with a sock..girl you crack me up..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just the other day I was telling my mom I'm getting a Saanen one day! I think they're wonderful


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love the face the whitish goat is making in the backround of picture 4! lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww! She is BEAUTIFUL!!! CONGRATS girl! :stars:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh saanen's are beautiful. I love their faces...ok you can untie her..she spilled the beans FINALLY..hehe


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

And picture 6! HAHA!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Arkie is a liar..arkie is a liar..arkie is a liar..i'm tellingggggg..
> Girls we are going to have to use extreme measures here..who knows how to hog tie a secret keeper?


He might not take that as a punishment.....we will have to think of something else....:think:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Like the sock Laura?? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! Too cute WHF!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Laura we were hogtying milkmaid not arkie lol..
Woodhaven..now ya got me scared..lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She's a pretty lil' thing! Nice trade!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL just read this entire thread. Everyone, you are hysterical.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You seriously need to be hit with a sock yourself JaLyn. 
Sure , it's pick on Laura day , fine, sniff


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Y'all are just too funny!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Rofl...u hit me in the head with that one more time and i'm gonna pluck your nose hairs out one by one..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Like the sock Laura?? :ROFL: :slapfloor:


I don't get it ? Seriously I really don't ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> He might not take that as a punishment.....we will have to think of something else....:think:


I was replying to this.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

You guys crack me up!!! Glad everyone thinks I made a good trade!!! She doesn't have a name, just a number because she came from a huge dairy. I think I will call her Cassy though, because the first three ID # on her papers are Ca-s. She is a dear! I am so in love. I'll get better conformation pics tomorrow after a quick hoof trim. I have been playing with the idea of Saanens for a long time. Then I put my Boer Buck on Craigslist and what do you know, the lady who buys him has a Saanen dairy!!

Haha, love the picture Wood Haven. That's my doe Mystery in the background. She was my first dairy goat, an Oberhasli/Alpine. Such a sweet gal, and obviously very intrigued by the look and smell of the goat her color!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> Rofl...u hit me in the head with that one more time and i'm gonna pluck your nose hairs out one by one..


Somebody should


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I was replying to this.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh , :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:
Yes , THE SOCK


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh , :slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:
> Yes , THE SOCK


LOL! Too funny!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

AWWW! and your naming her after me too! How sweet!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very pretty congrats


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Very pretty! Looks like a snowball, but if you like Cassy, that'll have to do. LoL

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Int she a sweet pea, enjoy!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Shes so pretty!!!! I still cant believe you made me wait all day!!!!!!!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

She's so pretty, all pink & white!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! 

You guys are killing me here...socks and nose hair plucking ...LOL!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder where Paige is ? 
Probably hugging and loving on that adorable little angel no doubt !
I'm still looking to whallop her with my sock , so , don't tell her that I'm looking for her .......


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

No! Please, not the sock! I told you, didn't I? Lol, yep, I'm still in love with my little girl. Going out to take care of her right now.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

So MilkMaid--Whats her NAME!!!!???? Bridget is nice ..........:ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

mnblonde said:


> So MilkMaid--Whats her NAME!!!!???? Bridget is nice ..........:ROFL:


Or you could name her.....SOCKS!! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL! I like it! :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Socks would be cute , lolol
Just think about the time you will have explaining how you came up with the name socks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Socks would be cute , lolol
> Just think about the time you will have explaining how you came up with the name socks


:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree socks would be sooo cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is even white like most socks should be LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> She is even white like most socks should be LOL!


Not my socks


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Not my socks


:ROFL: Ditto.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Mine neither! That's why I said *should* be  LOL!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

First thing that popped to mind regarding socks was one of mine after a 10hr summer work day when not a stitch of clothing on me isn't soaked, near dripping in sweat. I'll assure you, one of them up side the head wouldn't be a laughing matter! 

Bob


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Arkie said:


> I'll assure you, one of them up side the head wouldn't be a laughing matter!
> 
> Bob


:dazed:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Shhh! Don't let Larura hear you Bob! She'll start useing your socks for her sock gun!  :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Too late.


----------

